# NEW Kaplan FE Live Online Review Course



## brian.reitzel (Dec 27, 2011)

The new live online review course for the Fundamentals of Engineering exam given in April 2012 is offered by Kaplan Engineering Education. This Live Online Review will be taught by Ernie Kim, P.E.

The course will be offered on Tuesdays and Thursdays from 6:00pm to 9:00pm EST starting February 14, 2012. Instruction time for this course will be 36 hours. More detailed information is at http://www.kaplanaecengineering.com/


----------

